# Bought a pennystock for the first time - CMC Metals Ltd. (V.CMB)



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

This is my first post in this forum so hello to all. With my free money from a different investment I have recently bought shares in CMC Metals (CMB.V). With a rising gold price this company might have some upside potential imo. The current market cap of below 4 million Candollar seems rather low to me.

Here are some information I gathered based on older reports (as links are not allowed for newbies please check e.g. Rockstone Research, juniormining etc., you can google the reports) 

- “CMC and PBI plan to produce ~20,000 oz gold per year and thus generating sales of ~$24 million per year (with gold at $1,200/oz). Production costs for the initial 84,000 oz gold are estimated at $700-$800/oz.” With todays gold price of around $1300 and costs of $800/oz that would result for the 50% share of CMC $5 million annual profit.

- “plus the milling costs of around $150/t processed by the Bishop Mill (at 2,000 t/month = $300,000/month or $3.6 million/year).”

- “The replacement value of the mill facilities is estimated at $6 million.”

- Silver Hart (drilling results expected soon): “Extrapolating the numbers a bit from what CMB already has blocked out, and you could easily be staring at a 55-million oz. deposit.” (check preciousmetalsreview report which you can also google)
That would equal around $900 million with todays price of silver. The already blocked out initial 9 million ounces of silver equal $150 million.

- The major insider also continues to buy shares (check on canadianinsider.com)

Past week I contacted the company and received the following update.
- The Mill can be operational in a few weeks after posting the Bond
- Approached the government on terms of bond and waiting for their review.
- CMC is essentially in small scale production now, the next bulk sample will be for 1500 tons.
- Silver Hart drill results expected in 3 weeks
- We are working on an IR program to launch in the next week or so

Please note that the company has a track record of delays. Therefore timing is everything. However, I like my chances below 10 cents in particular if gold moves above $1.300.

Any thoughts?


----------



## booboo (Jul 20, 2017)

prex almost like bre-x, with your first post pumping a penny stock lol


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow -- 2 P&D's in less than a week. Is that a good or bad sign for this forum?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Both - good in that it draws traffic and entertains. Bad if posters like jargey goes ALL IN ... because he likes the runway. :drunk:


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gardner said:


> Wow -- 2 P&D's in less than a week. Is that a good or bad sign for this forum?


I don't know. Both the P&D's don't hardly qualify as such, since the securities are such dogs. Looking at this stock I see that CMC Metals Ltd (CMB-V) is down -30.8% for the last year and down -90.5% for the 5 year return and -168% since inception. This security has underperformed the S&P TSX by 34% during the last year. Example Oct 01, 2007 share price $4.55 - today $0.9 cents per share. Sheesh, doesn't look too promising to me.

But the idea of a pump is to keep the thread going, so that's my part done.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gardner said:


> Wow -- 2 P&D's in less than a week. Is that a good or bad sign for this forum?


It could be a top indicator. We've also seen way more threads on day trading than normal.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

james,
It's actually a sign to a mod that these first time posters come in here doing this. If a first time poster who just signed up comes here and posts this crap well it's not rocket science what they are trying to accomplish.Calling out them in a forum for language like the other thread should be done in a pm or a ban not in public posting.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for your comments. As mentioned I was looking for some feedback. I still believe that this company might have some potential with the rising prices of Gold and Silver. For what its worth today I received the following information.

- Silver Hart results soon
- Radcliff update/plans in two weeks 

Lets see if this will be accurate...


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

prex said:


> Any thoughts?


You should have bought a bunch of lottery tickets instead....


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

prex said:


> Silver Hart results soon


What results? From their own web-site: http://cmcmetals.ca/silver-hart-property/



> There has been no further activity since 2013





> The Company has been charged (2017) in the Yukon Territorial Court with offences under the Yukon Quartz Mining Act for failure to complete site reclamation at the Silver Hart Property


I suppose they may not get their *** handed to them in court. That should make the stock price spike.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Both - good in that it draws traffic and entertains. Bad if posters like jargey goes ALL IN ... because he likes the runway. :drunk:


...too late beav,....I just unloaded all my FTS & put it all into this CMC!
besides i think they are doing good things in the space....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jean-françois amyot, a montreal based king of penny stock pump & dump scams, has finally been jailed, after nearly two decades of investigation by RCMP & the SEC in the US.

last month amyot was fined $11.2 million, the biggest fine in canadian stock pumping history.

others in his gang were fined over $7 million, bringing the total canadian fines for the amyot gang to $18 milliion in this round alone.

but the punishment doesn't stop with canada. In october 2015, the SEC fined amyot more than $7 million USD for pumping the same naked penny stocks in US over-the-counter markets.

amyot & his gang would launch a new naked shorting pump roughly every 3 months. Mostly in the pink sheets. Naked shorting means the shares do not exist. In the US of A, the amyot gang's criminal lawyer was F. Lee Bailey.

i recognized jean-françois amyot. I had worked on a fragment of this story more than 6 years ago. The RCMP's IMET, the major financial crime division, had been tracking amyot for nearly 2 decades.

at that time, 6 years ago, amyot's gang included prominent businessmen & politicians in montreal & ottawa, as well as several well-known montreal mafia (the mafia naked penny stock pumpsters were the first to be nabbed, five years ago. US authorities got em on a familiar mafia charge, income tax evasion.)

to my surprise, one of the crooks was a prominent montreal socialite who had received the Order of Canada. He was famous for holding glittering dinner parties. Another was a high ranking civil servant with a doctorate in economics from a leading canadian university plus a hobby business selling real estate in dubai.

what on earth are these respectable persons doing pumping naked short penny stocks in the internet, i asked the mounties.

it's always the suits, said the IMET director. At the border, it's never the kid with the backpack who's carrying the drugs. It's always the driver with the big new car.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/pump-and-dump-fraudulent-companies-fined-1.4239809

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loc...ed-11-2-million-for-manipulating-stock-market

https://www.sec.gov/litigation/litreleases/2015/lr23375.htm

http://lawinquebec.com/montreal-man...e-ever-issued-for-quebec-securities-offences/


.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Gold doing nicely. Silver Hart results expected next week. Not many shares available under 10 cents. Still got a good feeling about this one, hope I am right...


----------

